# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطاتي المصورة لأول مرة على الشبكة ( للمبادلة )

## الظفيري

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مخطوطات مصورة ( عددها حالياً 62 صورة ) حصلت عليها مؤخرا مع فهرسها من بعض الأصدقاء خارج الشبكة وتصفحتها فوجدت أن أغلبها لا يوجد في الشبكة بحدود إطلاعي ، وما وجدته منها في الشبكة قليل جداً أو بعضه نسخ تختلف عنها .

فأرغب بالمبادلة حتى نفيد ونستفيد ، ولكم الشكر
- - - - - - - - - -
( 1 : اختلاف عدد آيات القرآن – كتاب فيه  ) تأليف : أبو العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم  وهو أحد الرواة وفيه آثار مسندة وباب في ذكر الاختلاف في البسملة وذكر المكي والمدني وغير ذلك  . تاريخها 557 هـ بخط محمود بن البيروك  التركي .
0000
( 2 : أربعين الحافظ السلفي والتعريف برواتها وذكر العالي و المساواة والنازل من درجاتها ) تأليف : القاسم بن الحافظ ابن عساكر الدمشقي ، نسخة قديمة في عدة أجزاء وعليها سماعات .
00000000
( 3 : أسانيد القراء  ) عربي / إجازة . تأليف : عبد الوهاب بن زين الدين بن يوسف بن سلار الدمشقي وفي نهايتها إجازات وشهادات متفرقة كما في الاستمارة المرفقة . تاريخها 771 هـ  .
0000
( 4 : الاستدراك – الجزء الأول منه   ) عربي / رجال. لابن نقطة .
0000
( 5 : الأسرار الخفية في العلوم العقلية    ) عربي . .. ؟ . تاريخها سنة 734 هـ بالمدرسة الكاملية . في مكتبة أحمد الثالث بتركيا .
000000
( 6 : أسنى المطالب في أشرف العقائد وأزلف المقاصد ) عربي / من كتب الزيدية . تأليف : الحسن بن علي بن داود المؤيدي الزيدي الملقب بالناصر لدين الله المتوفى 1024 هـ و هي أسئلة وردته في بعض الاعتقادات للزيدية وبعض روايات الفضائل في 44 صفحة من ضمن مجموع ، وناسخها هو  عبد الله بن أحمد بن إبراهيم سنة 1052 هـ .  ولا بأس بتصويرها وبعضها فيه بقع .
( 7 : الاشتقاق   ) عربي .  لأبي سعيد عبد الملك الأصمعي .
0000
( 8 : الاشتقاق ) واسمه كما في الورقة الأولى : معرفة اشتقاق أسماء نطق بها القرآن وجاءت بها السنن والأخبار  وتأويل ألفاظ مستعملة . تأليف : المفسر أبي بكر محمد بن عبد العزيز السجستاني ( 330 هـ كما في الأعلام للزركلي ) .
0000
( 9 : إصلاح المنطق  ) تأليف : يوسف يعقوب بن إسحاق المشتهر بابن السكيت ( المتوفى سنة 244 هـ ) .
0000
0000
( 10 : الإطراف على الأطراف - ويليه ترتيب ثقات العجلي للسبكي علي بن عبد الكافي ) عربي / رجال .  لزين الدين العراقي .
0000
( 11 : الإفادة في تاريخ الأئمة السادة  ) عربي  : من كتب الزيدية . وهو لأبي طالب يحيى بن الحسين بن هارون الحسني الزيدي الملقب بالناطق بالحق ، من أعلام القرن الخامس الهجري .
0000
( 12 : إكمال الإكمال  ) عربي / رجال . تأليف : ....  كتبت في القرن السابع أو الثامن من مكتبة جريستربيتي - ايرلندا ، وفيه حواشي من محمد بن يحيى بن علي القرشي بخطه وفي الصفحة 143 وقف الكتاب وجعل التولية على السيد أحمد ابن المعروف البرزنجي الشهير بكاكه في سنة 709 ، وهذا المجلد الثاني من حرف الظاء إلى السين المهملة .
0000
( 13 : إكمال تهذيب الكمال في أسماء الرجال ) عربي / رجال .  : سراج الدين عمر بن علي ابن الملقن ، نسخة مكتبة فيض الله أفندي – اسطنبول ، وتاريخها في 11 محرم 751 آخر الجزء 110 . في ابتداء الجزء 111 مكتوب بأن هذه الأجزاء بخط مغلطاي .
0000
( 14 : إنسان العيون في سادس القرون ) عربي / تاريخ  . ذكرت في الورقة الأولى فائدة وهي : أن كوركيس عواد قال [ لم يذكر فيه اسم مؤلفه وفي خزانة الأستاذ عباس العزاوي ببغداد نسخة من تاريخ دول الأعيان شرح قصيدة نظم الجمان في ذكر من سلف من أهل الزمان في خمسة مجلدات لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن عمر المقدسي الشافعي المعروف بابن أبي عذيبة المتوفى سنة 856 هـ وبمقارنة الكتابين بالآخر تبين أن إنسان العيون إنما هو قطعة من تاريخ دول الأعيان وهذه القطعة تقع ضمن المجلدين الرابع والخامس من هذا التاريخ ] . : مصورة عن مكتبة المتحف العراقي .
0000
( 15 : التاريخ الكبير – الجزء الخامس  ) عربي / تاريخ . تأليف : ابن قاضي شهبة   . مصورة عن نسخة قديمة . 
0000
( 16 : تبصرة المبتدئين )  في علم الهئية . منظومة . تأليف : بهاء الدين العاملي .فيها رسومات ودوائر . فرغ منها يوم التروية 1098 وهي بخطه مؤلفها .
0000
( 17 : التجويد - رسالة  ) عربي / تجويد . تأليف : ... و على ظهر النسخة " كتاب في التجويد نسخة عتيقة تاريخها 575 هـ بخط موسى بن يوسف بن موسى بن يوسف .... وهي نسخة يمنية تواريخ وقف ومنها وقف على خزانة المتوكل أحد حكام اليمن .
0000
( 18 : التجويد - رسالة  ) عربي / علوم قرآن . تأليف :  محم بن طيفور السجاوندي... مصورة تاريخها من القرن التاسع 824 هـ  .
0000
( 19 : التراجم الجليلة الجلية والأشياخ العالية العلية ) عربي / تراجم . تأليف : أحمد بن فضل الله العمري .
00000000
( 20 : تضاريس الأرض  = أو = شرح شرح الرومي الجفمني على الملخص في الهيئة ) عربي / علم الهيئة . تأليف : بهاء الدين العاملي ، وهو في علم الهيئة  وذكر نسبة ارتفاع أعاظم الجبال إلى قطر الأرض نسخة غير مؤرخة .
0000
( 21 : تفسير قرآن  ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف :  ؟ ... من سورة الكهف إلى سورة النور .
0000
( 22 : تفسير الثعالبي – المسمى الكشف والبيان  ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف : الثعالبي .
0000
( 23 : تفسير آية المودة  ) عربي / تفسير. تأليف : شهاب الدين الخفاجي مصورة عن نسخة من القرن الحادي عشر .
0000
( 24 :  تفسير النقاش – شفاء الصدور أو إشفاء الصدور – الجزء الأول   ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف : أبو بكر النقاش محمد بن الحسن بن زياد بن هارون الموصلي ثم البغدادي ذكره السيوطي في طبقات المفسرين وذكر بعض من جرحه . في هذا الجزء قصص الأنبياء وفوائد وأخبار متفرقة .
0000
( 25 : تفسير الماوردي – النكت والعيون – ج1 و ج2  ج 3 ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف : أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي . المجلد الأول 604 هـ والمجلد الثاني 504 أو 604 هـ عن المكتبة السليمانية بتركيا والجزء الأول والثاني وهما من بداية القرآن إلى ما قبل سورة مريم .ونسخة المجلد الثالث بخط أبو بكر عبد الوهاب بن محمود بن محمد بن محمد السمرقندي - سنة 682 هـ .
0000
( 26 : تفسير أبو حاتم الرازي – الجزء الثاني  ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف : أبو حاتم الرازي هو الجزء الثاني وتاريخه رجب 748 هـ .
( 27 : تفسير الراغب الأصفهاني – تحقيق البيان  ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف : الراغب الأصفهاني - حسين بن محمد بن فضل بن محمد. تصويره ليس بجيد .. لون الخط ابيض والخلفية ملونة .
0000
( 28 : تفسير الرسعني الحنبلي - رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز  ) عربي / تفسير . تأليف : عبد بن رزق الله بن أبي بكر بن خلف الحنبلي الموصلي توفى بسنجار سنة ( 660 ) هـ كما في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ج 2 / 274 - 3 )  . مصورة  من أول سورة يس إلى آخر القرآن وهو من المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق وتصويرها ليس بجيد . و نسخة أخرى بخط أحمد بن محمد بن سليمان الشيرجي الحنبلي البغدادي من سورة الحجرات إلى نهاية القرآن . ونسخة أخرى فيها جزء من تفسيره .
0000
( 29 : جاويدن خرد – أو – جاويذان خرد  ) عربي / الحكم والآداب والأخلاق . تأليف : الشيخ أبي علي أحمد بن محمد بن يعقوب بن مسكويه الرازي ( ت 421 ) هـ . 
0000
( 30 : جزء ابن راشد  ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : .... ؟ .
0000
( 31 : جزء فيه أحاديث أبي عبد الله الجلاني عن شيوخه ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : محمد بن علي بن محمد بن الطيب الواسطي الجلاني .
0000
( 32 : جزء فيه حديث محمد بن طلحة ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : ....  عتيقة .
0000
( 33 : جزء فيه سؤالات الحافظ أبي طاهر السلفي للشيخ الأوحد أبي الكرم خميس بن علي بن أحمد ابن سلامؤيه الجوزي الحافظ ) عربي / رجال .. تأليف : الحافظ أبي طاهر  السلفي . وهذا الجزء رواية أبي الفضل جعفر بن علي بن بركات الهمداني عن الحافظ السلفي ،  مصورة عن الظاهرية بدمشق وتصويرها جيد جدا مع الخلفية  .
( 34 : الحجة في علل القراءات ). تأليف : أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد الفارسي النحوي المتوفى 377 هـ .  مصورة الجزء الأول بخط قديم مشرقي 390 هـ عن مكتبة الأسكندرية . و مصورة الجزء الثاني لم أنظر فيها .  
( 35 : الحماسة  ) عربي / أدب . لأبي تمام حبيب بن أوس الطائي . في بدايته سند النسخة إلى مصنفها .
( 36 : الدر النظيم في فضائل القرآن الكريم  ) عربي / علوم قرآن . قال في كشف 
الظنون 1 / 736 : [  الدر النظيم في خواص القرآن العظيم - للشيخ أبى عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن سهيل الخزرجي المعروف بابن الخشاب اليمنى المتوفى سنة " 567 " وهو مجلد أوله الحمد لله الذي اطلع من آفاق كتابه العزيز الخ ذكر انه جمع فيه بين كتاب البرق اللامع للوادياشي وبين كتاب الغزالي في خواص فواتح السور وآيات من القرآن وأورد في أوله فصولا في فضائل القرآن وتلاوته ودعاء الختم وفضل البسملة وآداب القراءة ثم بدأ بذكر خواص الفاتحة والبقرة إلى آخر القرآن الكريم ولهذه النسخة مختصر منسوب إلى اليافعي وهو مقدار نصف الأصل  ] انتهى.
0000
( 37 : زهر الرياض و زلال الحياض – المجلد الثالث  ) أو ( زهرة الرياض )  عربي / تراجم  . تأليف : ابن شدقم الجد السيد أبي المكارم حسن بن علي بن شدقم الحسيني المدني  ( حيا حدود 1000 هـ ) ففي التواريخ والسير وأخبار الخلفاء وما يتعلق بالمدينة . مصورة  من المكتبة البريطانية  بخط يحيى بن شمس . 12 محرم 995 وهي نسخة عصر المصنف . قال الزركلي في الأعلام أن الشيخ حمد الجاسر اطلع على المجلد الثالث في المتحف البريطاني . وهذا يدل أن مجلد حرف الميم هو الثالث . ثم ذكر الزركلي أنه في 4 مجلدات .
0000
( 38 : سلافة العصر في محاسن الشعراء بكل مصر  ) عربي / أدب . صدر الدين علي بن نظام الدين أحمد بن معصوم الحسيني الشهير بالسيد علي خان المدني الشيرازي المتوفى 1120 هـ . نسخة عصر المؤلف وعليها خطه عن مكتبة راغب باشا تاريخها 28 جمادي الأول 1082 هـ .
0000
( 39 : السنن الواردة في الفتن ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : أبي عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني مصورة عن الظاهرية بدمشق .
0000
( 41 : سير أعلام النبلاء  ) عربي / تراجم . تأليف : الحافظ الذهبي . تاريخها سنة 739 هـ أجزاء منه من مكتبة فاتح ومكتبة أحمد الثالث وهي من عصر المؤلف .
0000
( 42 : سير الملوك  ) في الأخلاق . تأليف : الشيخ عمر بن داود بن الشيخ سليمان الفارسي. فيه رسومات وقصص للملوك المتقدمين وحكايات بلسان الحيوانات وهو كتاب لطيف جدا ، والنسخة كتبت في 15 شعبان 727 هـ من مكتبة أحمد الثالث في تركيا . 
0000
( 43 : شرح الأسباب في الطب  ) عربي / طب . تأليف : ...؟ .
0000
( 44 : الصحيح من الأخبار في ذكر أحاديث النبي المختار – يسمى - الجمع بين الصحيحين  ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : أبي بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن زكريا الجوزفي المعدل . تاريخها سنة 716 هـ وهي  مسندة إلى مصنفها بتصوير جيد مع الخلفية . نادر جداً .
0000
( 45  : صفة النفاق ونعت المنافقين ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : أبو نعيم الأصفهاني  من الظاهرية بدمشق .
( 46 : الضعفاء  ) عربي / رجال . تأليف : العقيلي   . من حرف ( العين – إلى – الياء ) نسخة عتيقة . وصورة نسخة من بداية الكتاب إلى الحرف ( ..... ) . و مصورة تاريخها سنة 544 هـ وتصويرها جيد وخط واضح .
00000000
( 47 : طبقات المحدثين بأصبهان والواردين عليها ) عربي / تراجم . تأليف : عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان المعروف بأبي الشيخ . نسخة عتيقة بخط غير منقط .
( 48 : عمدة الحفاظ في تفسير أشرف الألفاظ ) عربي / علوم قرآن . تأليف : شهاب الدين أحمد بن يوسف الحلبي ابن سمين .
0000
( 49 : غريب القرآن  ) عربي / علوم قرآن . تأليف : المفسر أبي بكر محمد بن عبد العزيز السجستاني ( 330 هـ كما في الأعلام للزركلي ) وقال : اشتهر بكتابه غريب القرآن وأنه صنفه في خمسة عشر سنة وأشار إلى أنه مطبوع ، أقول : وقد ذكر في أول النسخة الإسناد إلى مصنفه ، أوله (  ... وبعد فهذا تفسير غرائب القرآن ألف على ترتيب حروف الهجاء ليقرب تناوله ويسهل حفظه ... ) والمصورة ناقصة من آخرها ولم يذكر تاريخها .
0000
( 50 : غريبي القرآن والسنة وتفسيرهما ) عربي / علوم قرآن . تأليف : أحمد بن محمد الهروي   .  وهذا المجلد الأول منه  
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
0000
( 51 : الفتن  - الجزء الأول ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : نعيم بن حماد المرزوي   . بخط محمد بن محمد بن علي الصيرفي الأنصاري سنة 706 هـ  من مكتبة بريتش ميزيوم  ( المتحف البريطاني ) - لندن
0000
( 52 : فصل الخطاب في تفسير خبر العرض على الكتاب ) عربي / من كتب الزيدية . تأليف : مجد الدين بن محمد بن منصور المؤيدي الزيدي. في 19 ربيع الاخر 1358 هـ زمن الإمام يحيى بن الحسين . الظاهر ان النسخة بخط المؤلف وعليها قراءات وحواشي من جماعة من تلامذته . وعدد صفحات المخطوط 16 .
0000
( 53 : فضل الخيل  ) .  تأليف : الدمياطي   . 
0000
( 54 : فوائد الحافظ تمام الرازي  ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : ....   .  عدة أجزاء بخط أكثره غير منقط .
0000
( 55 : القرآن الكريم – جزء منه  ) . سورة الأعراف وسورة الذاريات . مصورة في تاريخ النسخة 598 هـ .
0000
( 56 : القرآن الكريم – جزء منه  ) . قطعة من الكتاب الشريف بخط ممتاز وقديم وفي حواشيه ترجمة لبعض مفرداته بالفارسية . 
0000
( 57 : القرآن الكريم  ). نسخة بخط ابن البواب الخطاط الشهير قال الزركلي في الأعلام 5 / 30 [ ابن البواب ( . . . - 423 ه* = . . . - 1032 م ) علي بن هلال ، أبو الحسن المعروف بابن البواب : خطاط مشهور ، من أهل بغداد . هذب طريقة ابن مقلة وكساها رونقا وبهجة . وفي رثائه قال الشريف المرتضى قصيدته التي مطلعها : من مثلها كنت تخشى ايها الحذر والدهر إن هم لا يبقي ولا يذر نسخ القرآن بيده 64 مرة ، إحداها بالخط الريحاني لا تزال محفوظة في مكتبة " لا له لي " بالقسطنطينية ]. انتهى مصورة مخرومة الأول والآخر .
0000
( 58 : القرآن الكريم – الجزء الثلاثون  ) . كتب بالخط الكوفي وجاء في الاستمارة المرفقة أنه يعود إلى القرن الأول أو الثاني من مكتبة الواتيكان .
00000000
( 59 : قوارع القرآن – كتاب في  ) عربي / رقية . لأبي عمرو محمد بن محمد بن الحسن . على ظهر الكتاب : سمي بقوارع القرآن لأنها تقرع الجن والشياطين . 
0000
0000
0000
( 60 : المجالسة  - من الجزء 32 - 48  ) عربي / تاريخ . تأليف : أبي بكر  أحمد بن مروان المالكي  الدينوري . كشف الظنون : ج 2 - ص 1591 [ المجالسة لأحمد بن مروان الدينوري المالكي المتوفى سنة 310 عشرة وثلثمائة ضمنه من كتب الأحاديث والاخبار ومحاسن النوادر والآثار ومنتقى الحكم والاشعار وانتخب منه بعضهم وسماه نخبة المؤانسة من كتاب المجالسة ] وقال في الأعلام 1 / 256 [  الدينوري ( . . . - 333 ه* = . . . - 915 م ) أحمد بن مروان الدينوري المالكي ، أبو بكر : قاض من رجال الحديث . كان على قضاء ( القلزم ) ثم ولي قضاء ( أسوان ) بمصر عدة سنين . وتوفي بالقاهرة . من كتبه ( المجالسة وجواهر العلم - خ ) الجزء الأول منه ، وهو من أماليه ، و ( الرد على الشافعي ) و ( مناقب مالك ) وفي العلماء من يتهمه لوضع الحديث ] . وقال ابن حجر في اللسان 1 / 309  [ احمد بن مروان الدينوري المالكي صاحب المجالسة ، اتهمه الدارقطني ومشاه غيره انتهى . وصرح الدارقطني في غرائب مالك بأنه يضع الحديث وروى مرة فيها عن الحسن القراب عنه عن إسماعيل بن إسحاق عن إسماعيل ابن أويس عن مالك عن سمى عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة حديث سبقت رحمتي غضبي ، وقال لا يصح بهذا الاسناد والمتهم به أحمد بن مروان وهو عندي  ممن كان يضع الحديث وقال مسلمة في الصلة كان من أروى الناس عن ابن قتيبة ، مات سنة ثلاث وثلاثين وثلاث مائة وكان على قضاء القلزم أدركته ولم اكتب عنه وكان ثقة كثير الحديث ، قلت ، وقد حدث في كتاب المجالسة عن الحارث بن أبي أسامة وإبراهيم الحربي وأبي إسماعيل الترمذي وخلق كثير ، روى عنه أبو بكر بن شاذان وأبو بكر بن المهندس ومحمد بن الحسين بن عمر اليمنى والقراب ، وذكر ابن زولاق في اخبار قضاة مصر انه ولي قضاء أسوان سنين عديدة فلما ولى أبو جعفر أحمد بن عبد الله بن مسلمة بن قتيبة قضاء مصر سئل أن يكتب عهد أبي بكر بن مروان فقال ما أعرفه فكتب إليه ابن مروان يذكره بنفسه ويعرفه بأنه يعرفه في عهد أبيه صبيا كان يلعب بالحمام مع العيارين فبادر ابن قتيبة وكتب له بعهده على أسوان ] . أقول : مصورة عن نسخة قديمة في مكتبة أحمد الثالث وغير ذلك .. 
0000
( 61 : المغرب – كتاب المغرب  ) عربي / لغة . تأليف : برهان الدين أبو الفتح ناصر بن عبد السيد أبي المكارم بن علي المطرزي الخوارزمي المعتزلي الحنفي 610 هـ . في اللغة على حروف المعجم .
0000
( 62 : الملاحم  ) عربي / حديث . تأليف : لابن المنادي أحمد بن جعفر   . نسخة غير مؤرخة .

----------


## أبو حاتم العونى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الفاضل/ الظفيري
مخطوط[( 12 : إكمال الإكمال  ) عربي / رجال . تأليف : ....  كتبت في القرن السابع أو الثامن من مكتبة جريستربيتي - ايرلندا ، وفيه حواشي من محمد بن يحيى بن علي القرشي بخطه وفي الصفحة 143 وقف الكتاب وجعل التولية على السيد أحمد ابن المعروف البرزنجي الشهير بكاكه في سنة 709 ، وهذا المجلد الثاني من حرف الظاء إلى السين المهملة .]
لعله لمغلطاي ليس كتاب ابن الملقن فكتاب ابن الملقن ليس له إلا نسخه بدار الكتب المصريه فى حدود علمى
ثم إنك ذكرت أن بالمخطوط ما يدل على أنه بخط مغلطاى
وقد راسلتك على الخاص فلم ترد علي
أريد أن أتبادل معك إن تكرمت
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الظفيري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إخواني الكرام أعتذر عن الانقطاع الطويل عنكم و عن الشبكة للمشاغل الحياتية الكثيرة التي لا تدع المرء في حاله
وعموما أنا استأنف النشاط بقدر الوسع والطاقة ونسأله التوفيق

أخي العوني 
لا مانع أخي من التبادل وأرجو إرسال فهرسكم على الخاص أو هنا إن أحببتم

بالنسبة لي أنا أبحث عن بعض مجاميع الظاهرية إن وجدت مثل المجموع 97 و 98 أين أجدهما ؟
وكذلك عن المستخرجات على صحيح الإمام مسلم
وكتاب الجمع بين الصحاح الستة للعبدري 

بالنسبة للأخوة الذين راسلوني على الخاص إن شاء الله سأجيبهم ولكنني للتو وفقت بشراء جهاز 
وأنا قيد إدخال المخطوطات من أقراصي إن شاء الله

----------


## مرشد أحمد عمر

بعد التحية .
جزاك الله خيرا اخي على ما قدمت لنا من فائدة ، ونرجوا من الله ان ينفعنا .

----------


## باحث تاريخي

اخي الكريم الرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص ، حيث انني طلبت منك مخطوطة : زهر الرياض و زلال الحياض لابن شدقم الحسني

بارك الله فيك ، وهذه للاهمية القصوى

----------


## أحمد بن فارس السلوم

الأخ الظفيري وفقه الله
لقد أرسلت لكم رسالة على الخاص الرجاء النظر فيها

أخوكم: د : أحمد بن فارس السلوم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> ( 13 : إكمال تهذيب الكمال في أسماء الرجال ) عربي / رجال .  : سراج الدين عمر بن علي ابن الملقن ، نسخة مكتبة فيض الله أفندي – اسطنبول ، وتاريخها في 11 محرم 751 آخر الجزء 110 . في ابتداء الجزء 111 مكتوب بأن هذه الأجزاء بخط مغلطاي .
> .


الكتاب لابن الملقن؟!! والناسخ مُغُلْطاي؛؛ يا للعجب!! مَنْ يَنْسَخُ كتابَ مَنْ؟!!

يبدو من اسم الكتاب أنه لمغلطاي؟!
يرجى الإفادة

----------


## حفيدة البخاري

> ( 47 : طبقات المحدثين بأصبهان والواردين عليها ) عربي / تراجم . تأليف : عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان المعروف بأبي الشيخ . نسخة عتيقة بخط غير منقط .


هل صورت طبعة الرسالة ورفعت على الشبكة ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحسيني احمد

الأخ الظفيري  
تحية طيبة

اود تزويدي بهذه المخطوطة عن تاريخ المدينة  وكل مايتعلق بتاريخ المدينة المنورة  ولك من يجزيل الشكر

 ( 37 : زهر الرياض و زلال الحياض – المجلد الثالث ) أو ( زهرة الرياض ) عربي / تراجم . تأليف : ابن شدقم الجد السيد أبي المكارم حسن بن علي بن شدقم الحسيني المدني ( حيا حدود 1000 هـ ) ففي التواريخ والسير وأخبار الخلفاء وما يتعلق بالمدينة . مصورة من المكتبة البريطانية بخط يحيى بن شمس . 12 محرم 995 وهي نسخة عصر المصنف . قال الزركلي في الأعلام أن الشيخ حمد الجاسر اطلع على المجلد الثالث في المتحف البريطاني . وهذا يدل أن مجلد حرف الميم هو الثالث . ثم ذكر الزركلي أنه في 4 مجلدات .
000

----------


## التراثي

أريد كتاب علل الوقوف للسجاوندي و المكتفى للداني أرجوووووووووووو  ووكم

----------


## حفيدة البخاري

هل بالإمكان الحصول على :
( 4 : الاستدراك – الجزء الأول منه ) عربي / رجال. لابن نقطة .
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مشتاق القيسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي 
اطلب مخطوط الدر النظيم في خواص القرآن العظيم لمحمد بن احمد بن سهيل المعروف بابن الخشاب  وحصلت على هذا المخطوط ولاكن اطلب نسخة اخرى ان وجد.

----------


## أبوخالد العيني

السلام عليكم أخي جزاك الله كل خير
أريد أن أستفسر عن
 24 : تفسير النقاش – شفاء الصدور أو إشفاء الصدور – الجزء الأول
هل النسخة التي لديك مغربية أم بخط آخر
ومن أي سورة إلى أين ينتهي التفسير لأنه أحتاج إلى التفسير والنسخة التي بحوزتي المغربية وأريد أن أقابها بخط آخر
أرجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو محمد الدرويش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. أخي الكريم أرجو من الله أن تكون بأحسن حال. هل من الممكن الحصول على مخطوط يحمل رقم *( 42 : سير الملوك ) في الأخلاق . تأليف : الشيخ عمر بن داود بن الشيخ سليمان الفارسي. فيه رسومات وقصص للملوك المتقدمين وحكايات بلسان الحيوانات وهو كتاب لطيف جدا ، والنسخة كتبت في 15 شعبان 727 هـ من مكتبة أحمد الثالث في تركيا .*

 لديكم ولكن ليس لدي إمكانية المبادلة بارك الله بك. وإذا كان بالإمكان إرسالها على بريدي الالكتروني abd91022@gmail.com
حفظكم الله تعالى. والسلام عليكم




> السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه مخطوطات مصورة ( عددها حالياً 62 صورة ) حصلت عليها مؤخرا مع فهرسها من بعض الأصدقاء خارج الشبكة وتصفحتها فوجدت أن أغلبها لا يوجد في الشبكة بحدود إطلاعي ، وما وجدته منها في الشبكة قليل جداً أو بعضه نسخ تختلف عنها .
> 
> فأرغب بالمبادلة حتى نفيد ونستفيد ، ولكم الشكر
> - - - - - - - - - -
> ( 1 : اختلاف عدد آيات القرآن – كتاب فيه  ) تأليف : أبو العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم  وهو أحد الرواة وفيه آثار مسندة وباب في ذكر الاختلاف في البسملة وذكر المكي والمدني وغير ذلك  . تاريخها 557 هـ بخط محمود بن البيروك  التركي .
> 0000
> ( 2 : أربعين الحافظ السلفي والتعريف برواتها وذكر العالي و المساواة والنازل من درجاتها ) تأليف : القاسم بن الحافظ ابن عساكر الدمشقي ، نسخة قديمة في عدة أجزاء وعليها سماعات .
> 00000000
> ...

----------

